
We Moves Fast to Unbreak Things - kgwgk
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-09-27/we-moves-fast-to-unbreak-things
======
kgwgk
“Next week they’ll probably announce that it’s called Coworkr. Deskbook.
United Workspaces. Amalgamated Furnished Office Rentals Inc.”

